# Bitchin Kitchen



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you haven't caught this recent addition to the Food Network roster, you owe it to yourself to watch it. One of the funniest shows on TV, and tasty too!

If you used to watch Beakman's World when you were younger (or with your kids), there is a very similar kind of Jersey-hey-whadda-YOU-lookin-at? vibe to it, complete with dream sequences, rapid edits and inserts, and a host of characters. Among them, Panos, the muscled under-shirt-wearing Greek butcher whose wife is constantly yelling at him in Greek, Yecheskel, the thickly accented Israeli lounge lizard who serves as spice advisor (and looks a lot like Depeche Mode's Dave Gahan), and Hans, the resident oiled up piece of beefcake who bears a striking resemblance to Woody Harrelson with his head shaved. The "chef" is Nadia G, who spices up her dialogue with Italian expressions, and isn't above little quips about "that beer-soaked two-month pajama fest we called a 'relationship' ".

What makes the show are the little zingers they throw in. Yecheskel rants about garlic that has started to germ as "the root of all evil...like indigestion, stinky burps, and Andy Dick's sudden rise to fame". Nadia comments on substandard balsamic vinegar as being like claiming that "cheese slices are parmesan reggiano, or that Nickelback's a rock band", and describes pasta as giving you that quick food energy "so you can pretend to look for work on craigslist".

Just a well-conceived, well-written, and consistently funny show, AND it is a Canadian production. I think we have the makings of the next international phenomenon on par with Corner Gas or Red Green. This is good stuff. More can be seen here: http://bitchinlifestyle.tv/


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

[video=youtube;f-SzTBZIlR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-SzTBZIlR8[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-SzTBZIlR8

A little ADD on the camera work, and the accents make me faceplant, but I did fine LOL moments!


I do, however, like comedic cooking shows. One I have followed now for years online is:

[video=youtube;xnuyXUrmuyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnuyXUrmuyo[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnuyXUrmuyo


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i hear ya - it's currently the best thing on TV with an "awesome quote per episode" ratio that rivals futurama


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I personally cant stand the show, and until seeing this thread had no idea who it was even aimed at, as I never really thought of a comedy cooking show genre.
I find her obnoxious and cheesy, annoying even with the fake Soprano's accent she tries to pull, and the "guido" or whatever his name is, segments.

I know its a very tongue-in-cheek show, I just dont get it/find it funny.
But shows like this can be very hit or miss. People should watch it for themselves and decide.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I've been watchin on line for some time and I find it very funny, Better than Giada (my family has tons of money therefore I get my own show) DeLorentis or Rachael Ray. At least it's supposed to entertain while it gives some ok tips!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

keeperofthegood said:


> I do, however, like comedic cooking shows. One I have followed now for years online is:
> 
> [video=youtube;xnuyXUrmuyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnuyXUrmuyo[/video]
> YouTube - Trailer Park Shrimp Dip : Cooking With Jolene Sugarbaker: Now in HD!


*This is some scary $hit Keeps.*


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I personally cant stand the show, and until seeing this thread had no idea who it was even aimed at, as I never really thought of a comedy cooking show genre.
> I find her obnoxious and cheesy, annoying even with the fake Soprano's accent she tries to pull, and the "guido" or whatever his name is, segments.
> 
> I know its a very tongue-in-cheek show, I just dont get it/find it funny.
> But shows like this can be very hit or miss. People should watch it for themselves and decide.


I hear you. Like any comedy, you can't make everyone laugh. The world is full of folks who sit stonefaced at Monty Python or Woody Allen or Family Guy, and I sit bewildered as to how certain sitcoms can last for 13 weeks, let alone upwards of 5 or 6 seasons, so I have no expectations that a show like this will appeal to everyone. Maybe my Montreal roots make the Mediterranean stereotypes funnier to me (the GTA being more Caribean, South and East Asian in its immigrant population).

I find a lot of the cooking shows feel kind of forced. And personally, religious dietary laws aside, I'm tired of looking at barbeque pulled pork and competitions between chefs. Show me how to make the frigging food, and how to enjoy it. Among the various Food Network personalities, Guy Fieri is a favourite in our household, largely because he exemplifies real food that people love to eat, whether he is making it or simply showing it. But it would seem that he is moving on to being a game show host (too likeable to be "stuck" in the kitchen, I guess). Most of the other show hosts I just feel like punching in the face. So, at least when I find a cooking show where someone is being obnoxious in a role, rather than simply being obnoxious because they are, I enjoy it.

By the way, am I the only one who sees parallels between this show and Beakman's World? YouTube - THE BEST OF BEAKMAN'S WORLD - PART 1/6


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hahaha Shawn, I know, she is so over the top! 

I hear you too Mark, so many shows are about the "show" and not the food. This person's videos are as opposite the others as you can go I think. Silent. This one, we make often 


[video=youtube;Kc5dxuvLzEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kc5dxuvLzEE[/video]
YouTube - figues r


----------

